

Bime Map: Efficiently visualize data on beautiful maps - mstkrft
http://www.bimeanalytics.com/map.html

======
Scaevolus
The low-quality JPEG background clashes badly with the call to action of
"Efficiently visualize data on beautiful maps".

~~~
cjf4
As does "beautiful" and 99% of the word's use in the tech world.

------
zzleeper
Looks cool! The number of data sources is surprising, and the pencil
background looks amazing (does what it should, stay in the background).

However, what's the performance with big datasets?

For instance, I have a 2MM-records dataset which I can comfortably use in
QGIS. BIME offers some great background maps, but I can imagine several huge
bottlenecks from bandwidth (700mb files), browser limitations, etc.

How far can you pushed it?

~~~
zzleeper
Some feedback:

\- The PICK button was unresponsive until I F5ed

\- I have no clue what measure vs attribute is about.

\- Got logged out (session expired) twice.

\- Tried BIME Desktop, got confused by the lack of a latitude/longitude value
type (string or date only?)

\- Couldn't upload a .raw file or a .txt file, had to rename to .tsv (but it
still autodefaulted to CSV even though the extension was tvs)

\- After I managed to change visualization type to "map", I was completely
stuck. Again, where do I say "these are the coords, these are my user IDs, and
these are the values I care about"?

It looks promising though, but being an early adopter surely sucks :(

------
aaronbrethorst
Typo: "Sattelite" should be "Satellite"

~~~
mravey
Thanks, it's fixed !

